# sling with a pneumatic?



## xiphias gladius (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a benjamin 392 and would like to put a sling on it. Do you think that is possible even with the fact that you have to pump it from the forestock?


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Get an Uncle Mikes barrel band sling swivel kit.


----------

